# Clubs or trainers around Corpus Christi Texas



## Twistedbigrig (Mar 15, 2015)

Looking for a local club, any help will be greatly appreciated, if not a club a trainer would be my second option


----------



## rramsey32 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi there. I'm curious to know if you find anything. To the best of my knowledge, the closest clubs are in San Antonio. I am in Victoria and have been looking for a club also. What are you wanting to do with your dog?


----------

